# Erratic behavoir



## Trouble (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a Jaguar about 15 inches now, hes always been fairly mild mandered, in the last few days hes become really agrresive, even flaring his gills at myself outside the tank. I noticed a long white jelly bubble looking thing on one of his fins. Any thoughts??? could it be a mateing thing? hes around 7 to 8 years old and i havnt seen him this aggresive before. And it came on all of a sudden.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Moved here from Tank Setups. Hope this is a better place to get advice regarding this issue.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What size tank do you have him in?

Anything else in the tank with him?

Has anything at all changed recently? (Lighting in the room, did you move the tank, etc...)

Can you possibly post a pic of the jelly like area on his fin?

How long has it been there?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

Is the jag flashing? Eating okay? Any other unusual behaviour, outside the aggression?

Kim


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

If he's got tank mates the streamer could just be him shedding a slime coat from stress...as far as aggression towards people outside of his tank, that's normal with jags and I'm surprised you didn't see it sooner.

Kims questions will help you get a better idea.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 5, 2004)

He still has his appetite, he somtimes shakes, nothing has really changed lately, hes never been this aggresive. 77 gal tank, ph is good. He is definatly the boss of the tank so i dont see why it would be stress.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Just sounds like typical jag behaviour to me!

Keep an eye on the jelly like thing. It really does sound like part of the slime coat. Should you notice any fin deterioration or cottony substance on the fins, you may need to go with an antifungal or antibiotic.

For now, I would accept his new "personality" (long overdue, IMO) and keep a close watch on him for signs of further problems.

Kim


----------

